# Automator et AppleScript



## frankladen (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour !

Voici se que j'aimerais faire : Je peux envoyer des email sous forme de texto sur mon cellulaire le contraire est aussi possible je peux envoyer des mail a mon cell qui va les recevoir sous forme de texto. En partant de ce principe j'ai créé une règle sur mail pour qu'il puisse traiter tout courriel provenant de mon télephone. le but est que par exemple, je text "meteo" et que je recois un text m'indiquant la température. Pour ce faire, dans ma règle mail je mets "exécuter un applescript" et je pointe vers un processus qui envoie un courriel créer avec automator. Mais voilà, suite a mes recherches j'ai constater qu'un processus automator n'est pas un applescript et donc mail ne l'exécute pas -_-.... aurais-t-il une facon de compiler mon processus automator afin d'en faire un apple script ou dois je tout recoder en applescript ?

Merci de votre aide !

Bon, là, tu n'es pas au bon endroit, c'est une question pour le forum "Développement", ça !


----------



## les_innommables66 (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Le plus rapide est peut être un applescript qui se contente de déclencher le processus automator ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## frankladen (14 Août 2010)

Oui, en effet cela peut être une solution. Sais quelle commande peut exécuter une tel action ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (14 Août 2010)

frankladen a dit:


> Oui, en effet cela peut être une solution. Sais quelle commande peut exécuter une tel action ?


Bonjour

Mail n'utilise pas dans les règles des fichiers en applications.

Il faut que tu écrive la commande d'ouverture de ton application en AppleScript, et enregistrée non compilé (avec comme extension *scpt*).

C'est à dire tel que tu la écrite dans l'éditeur de scripts (en texte seulement).

@+


----------

